# Multimedia-Komponenten



## Hellie (8. Mai 2004)

Wir wollen übermorgen Großeinkauf machen und mehrere Geräte kaufen. Allerdings sind wir uns noch nicht sicher, ob es auch alles wirklich gut genug ist. Deshalb habe ich mehrere Fragen:

1. Wie erkenn ich, welche DVD-Typen mein DVD-Laufwerk abspielen kann :-( 

2. Zählen unter "abspielbarer Standart DVD" bei DVD-Playern alle Rohling-Typen?

3. Was bedeutet bei Projektoren "Auflösungen VGA, SVGA, XGA, SXGA"?

4. Woraus sollte ich achten beim Kauf von DVD-Player/ Recorder, Projektor und Sound-System?

Danke für alle Antworten, uns ist das sehr wichtig, immerhin eine Stange Geld...

Hellie


----------



## Erpel (8. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellie _
> *
> 
> 1. Wie erkenn ich, welche DVD-Typen mein DVD-Laufwerk abspielen kann :-(
> *


Das sollte auf der Verpackung stehen, allerdings weiß ich grade garnicht ob es beim Lesen einen Unterschied bei den Beschreibbaren gibt oder ob +/- nur beim Brenner wichtig ist.


> _Original geschrieben von Hellie _
> *3. Was bedeutet bei Projektoren "Auflösungen VGA, SVGA, XGA, SXGA"?
> *


Oh ein Beamer soll es sein *neidischwerd*.
Such mal bei Google, afaik hat das was mit der darstellbaren Auflösung zu tun


Und generell kann man noch sagen das es bei teureren Anschaffungen sinnvoll ist vor der Entscheidung die oder das zur Wahl stehende Produkt mal in Testberichten zu checken.


----------



## Alex Duschek (9. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellie _
> *
> 1. Wie erkenn ich, welche DVD-Typen mein DVD-Laufwerk abspielen kann :-(
> *



Ein normales DVD-Laufwerk kann heute + und - lesen,es gibt wohl nur noch wenige Ausnahmen,die nur ein Format lesen.Als Empfehlung würd ich hier das LiteOn XJ-HD166 angeben,ein sehr gutes Laufwerk,schnell,liest manche kopiergeschützte Audio CD und auch + bzw -


----------



## Hellie (9. Mai 2004)

Danke auf jeden Fall. Ich schätze mal dass die Beamer mit den angegebenen Auflösungen wenigstens die des DVD-Players, des Recievers und des PCs unterstützt. 

Es geht nur darum, dass unsere Auswahl auf einen DVD+R(W)-Recorder gefallen ist, und es wär ja banal gesagt dämlich, wenn das Laufwerk die aufgenommenen DVDs nicht lesen könnte. 

Ich glaub, wir kaufen auf jeden Fall erstmal, wenn man erstmal gekauft hat, ist man immer zufrieden mit dem was man hat weil man stolz drauf ist, es endlich zu haben. (<-- Frauenlogik)

Ansonsten muss es ja auch noch ein Rückgaberecht geben. 

Ansonsten hoffe ich, morgen Abend ein exclusiv-Konzert genießen zu können 

Hellie


----------

